# In Fear of Direct TV



## funfonda (May 31, 2008)

Recent DTV subscriber. Am scared of their R15 DVR Plus plan, yet still want a DVR. Don't need HD. Am about to be gifted a TiVo Series2 DT DVR with 1-year service. Am truly afraid of DTV...currently have one DTV line in for standard DTV receiver...will DTV need to install a 2nd line to receive TiVo service?...will DTV charge me $5.99 per month to use Series2?...then will DTV "upgrade" & tag 2 years on my contract?... Crazy DTV can't/won't give me plain answers...fear changing ANYthing on my DTV acct because of their unclear policies...don't want to be ripped of more than I already feel...just want to record DTV digital TV..sigh. Any help would be really appreciated...Thanx


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

funfonda said:


> Am scared of their R15 DVR Plus plan


you should be.


> Am about to be gifted a TiVo Series2 DT DVR with 1-year service. Am truly afraid of DTV...currently have one DTV line in for standard DTV receiver...will DTV need to install a 2nd line to receive TiVo service?


no. you'll connect your tivo to your dtv box.


> ...will DTV charge me $5.99 per month to use Series2?...then will DTV "upgrade" & tag 2 years on my contract?...


no. if you don't tell them, they'll never even know you have a dvr. those charges and contracts are for using dtv dvr's.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

R15s really aren't available anymore. They were replaced by the R16 and now the just released R22 (which is based off the HD DVR line). The R22 supports Media Share (via Internet), video on demand and so forth. If you're going to get just an SD DVR I would try my best to get an R22 for sure.

However, back to your post, you do seemed confused. Sounds to me like you have a stand alone regular ole Series 2 Tivo. It has nothing to do with DirecTV at all. You simply hook it up to your existing regular DirecTV receiver and that's it. DirecTV doesn't have anything to do with stand alone Tivo's, you're on your own. It's not DirecTV equipment. That's why they are confused when you call. If you got a DirecTivo (a DirecTV receiver with Tivo built in all one unit) then you'd be looking at a DVR fee and so forth.

Call Tivo for help in hooking up your series 2 to your DirecTV receiver.


----------



## funfonda (May 31, 2008)

Well, I don't actually have the Series2 yet, might receive it as a present...spoke w/DTV again and they maintain "can't guarantee you will get a R22 if you upgrade, you will get whatever is in stock"...hmmm...sounds dicey to me...just really don't want to get stuck w/a R15 or other faulty product because each time you return bad receivers back to DTV they consider it to be an "upgrade" and add 2 years to your contract...just don't want to get married to DTV.
Thanx for the reply...


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't think you will be very happy with a series 2 recording the output from your directv box. As bad as the R15 might be having dual tuners all in one box is a way better solution.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Pick up an R22 at a store if you can find it. Then you know exactly what you're getting and you know it's new. Still a 2 year commitment though.

Again, you don't need DirecTV involved at all for a series 2 stand alone Tivo, they have nothing to do with it. You can hook your series 2 to anything (DirecTV, cable, Dish, OTA only, FIOS, etc.). It's "generic".


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Depending on your comfort level you could buy a refurbished or used Directivo from weaknees.com or from ebay or craigslist.org (much cheaper). Weaknees.com is the safest choice (and most expensive around $300) as they are a authorized Directv reseller. With the last two choices, make sure you call Directv with the serial number before you buy (ebay sellers may not want to give you the serial number until you give them payment). You have to make sure there is no outstanding balance against it (unpaid bill or pay per view) so Directv will activate it. You will also need to purchase a access card from Directv for $20 + shipping to make it work (you might be able to transfer the access card from your existing receiver if you can convince Directv to do it) . Craigslist.org might work best if you can find a used one near you. That way you can see the unit work before you purchase it and verify activation at the same time. I've seen R10 Directv dvr with Tivo on craigslist for as little as $30. Just remember a dvr hard drive doesn't last for ever so you may have to purchase a new hard drive in the not to distant future if you buy a used dvr. (weaknees.com sells hard drives starting around $100). The only reason I suggest going to all this trouble is nothing beats a Tivo based dvr. Good Luck


----------

